# Ideas on soffit & suspended ceiling corners



## bobmetelsky (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys - Im looking for ideas on soffet corners. I have several soffets done with 1 5/8 metal studs and will have a suspended ceiling underneath for access. Ive come on this detail http://www.usgdesignstudio.com/details.asp?id=900678

Actually the material I have is plastic that gets glued and mudded on and has scoring underneath , so it can be cut to handle varios widths up to 2.5 inches and cover the bottom of teh framing - same principle - where the bottom framing would be even with the ceiling track

But my ceiling tiles are notched so they hang below the grid 1/2 Im afraid that wont look optimum.


Worst case I can wrap the corner and corner bead 2 sides and have the ceiling track about 3/4 or 1 inch up so there is some detail. But thats alot of work. 

Coming here for some better ideas 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

maybe use "Silhouette" grid.


----------

